

48 Hours Later: Stats from Product Hunt - vegasbrianc
http://wearecontrast.com/2015/01/48-hours-later-stats-product-hunt/

======
fredrivett
Hey guys, thanks for the submission vegasbrianc. I'm Fred, one half of
CONTRAST, would love to hear any questions/feedback on anything from the post.
Thanks!

